# Eunuchs - why was it a requirement?



## Eoghan (Dec 20, 2010)

In Esther the eunuchs are all over the place. They were employed in the East not only to manage harems but also as state officials - WHY?

There are two reasons I would suggest - 

Firstly they were incapable of cuckolding a king leaving their own children to ascend the throne. This made them "safe".

Secondly they had no offspring and hence were incapable of aspiring to establish their own dynasty. This latter motive can be seen as a mainspring for action - establishinmg ones house, clan or tribe as the ruling elite. 

If we accept the second as having validity does this not also apply to other situations?

Most families are concerned at leaving their families well provided for. As Christians we are concerned to provide spiritually as well as physically for our children (and grandchildren). We want to leave the world in a better condition than we found it. This is the motivation behind some govt. advertising for immediate action on global warming.

I was re-reading Ian Hodges analysis of Keynsian economics in which he draws attention to the fact that Keynes was giving no thought to his childrens future. (He was not going to have any!) 

There is a common thread!


----------

